# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Не загружается Windows 8.1

## legrand158

Друзья помогайте! Не загружается Windows 8.1 - показывается рабочий стол и всё( Снял видео, посмотрите может кто знает как это решить? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYQw_dxKXUY

----------


## Cheechako

По картинке трудно сказать с уверенность :blush:, но похоже, что что-то прописано в загрузке, скорее всего - в реестре, аналогично "Explorer.exe не загружается при запуске Windows" (может пристутствовать "explorer.exe" с какими-либо посторонними параметрами); только я бы начал с пункта 4 (очень аккуратно), скорее предпочёл бы загрузиться в Safe Mode и посмотреть (посредством "AutoRuns"), что есть "лишнего".
Аналогичная процедура, но "вручную" всегда надёжнее.

----------


## liya2007s

http://propasport.com/stati/page/2/

----------


## yusez

Не загружается значит не хочет.

----------


## liya2007s

http://propasport.com/main/15-dengi-dlya-vas.html

----------

